# Time for a new basking rock



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

the last few days they will be using this tile for basking, they are getting way to big, this tile is 12X12" so im thinking since they get the 8X4 enclosure in 2 wks i need something thats like 24X24" or bigger, the poor buggers i had to raise the tile a bit so storm could fit under it


----------



## montana (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a forty or fifty pound rock mostly buried in mulch under the basking light. During the day it soaks up heat and after the light goes off it retains heat for hours ...

By the rock is one of Darwins favorite places to burrow ...


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 19, 2011)

I too have a giant 60 lb rock for the basking area. Its like 3ft long and probably 2 ft wide.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

Thats exactly what im looking for, havnt found anything at these small DIY stores, but a friend says he knows of a nursery that has some nice slabs of rocks, luckily since the guy got a lil behind(6wks) building this enclosure he has offered to build a second one at half price, so i decided im seperating them so they can have space to move and do their own thing


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 19, 2011)

I cant believe how nice and thick your gu is! Mine have the length but are still slim.. I found my rock at a bark place. Im looking for one for the other enclosure.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

I think thats only because he is a giant, rayne got the same length and is also much slimmer, the place were going is a nursery


----------



## montana (Jun 19, 2011)

You may have someone that is leaving the city pick you up a big flat rock they are like everywhere arn`t they ??


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah but i dont know anyone traveling anytime soon


----------



## montana (Jun 19, 2011)

Creeks ad rivers are a good place to find one 

Wow that is different I cant even leave my porch and not trip on two that would do.

I lived in [Waconda sp] till I was four there was a park across a chain link fence in my back yard .
I used to Ice skate there with my mom like 1960 .. My dad pitched for the city team ...


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol we dont have many of those here, and the ones we do have are usualluy in inaccesible areas, and the ponds dont have anything i would use, waconda sounds familar were is it


----------



## montana (Jun 20, 2011)

Chicago up along the lake ..


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 20, 2011)

I hve a 3x3 foot basking area made with fieldstone I have it raised up and they both sleep under it .


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know how yours tolerate it in there. When I try to add rocks, mine digs around it, tries to eat it, and scrapes her nose up pretty bad. She is a rock monster!!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 20, 2011)

I know what you mean, when i added some large rocks to the enclosure rayne taste tested each one, herpgirl i really like your basking stone i hope to find something like that


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought mine at a nursery they are fieldstones. They love hiding under it it is so cute seeing them come in and out of it espeialy in the morning whe thy ome out to bask covered in mulch. I need spell check.





My guys don't taste anything in the enclosure I have hanging plants and vines in the enclosure too.


----------

